# Moor Line ships



## tonypad (Aug 9, 2006)

I wonder if any members have photographs of Moor Line vessels, I would like to get some of the Exmoor, Hazelmoor and Jedmoor in particular. I have seen some contempory photos with the Anchor line livery, but would like to see them with the blue "R". These are the ships I served my apprentiship on between 1961 and 1964. Any help would be appreciated, thanks, Tony


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Tony

Sorry can't help but hang on in there, there must be some somewhere

Regards

NigelC


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Tonypad,

Afternoon, attached one of Hazelmoor. Have not been able to find the other two yet. I no doubt someone will come up with them for you.
Regards
Hawkey01(==D)


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

there's another of Hazelmoor at:

http://www.allatsea.cx/images/ships/hazelmoor.jpg

what appears to be the same,differently attributed pic, is at:

http://www.mowbars.plus.com/Pictures/hazelmore.html


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Afternoon John,
there are some subtle differences in the pictures. One is hull and funnel colours. Also there seems to have been some changes to the monkeyisland.
Would be interesting to find out when each had been taken and when hull/funnel colours changed. Thought at first glances they were different ships.
Regards
Hawkey01


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

no--I think you mistake my post-- I mean that the pics at both links I posted appear identical-- not that they are the same as the one you posted

even my failing eyes can differentiate black hull/light funnel from light hull/dark funnel!!


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry John I meant the differences between the one I posted and the one you posted.
Hawkey01


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Tony,

There are 8 photos of Moor Line ships in the "Ex Merchant Seamans Pictorial Journal" collection as below. We hope to be able to make these available before too long.

Caxton
Cragmoor 
Eastmoor 
Hazelmoor 
Kelsomoor 
Kirriemoor 
Northmoor 
Orangemoor 

Brian


----------



## tonypad (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello to all members who posted replies, thankyou very much for taking the time to provide the photos and the interesting range of comments, I had already seen the photos of the Hazelmoor, all of which are in her "after life livery". I will look forward to the photos mentioned by Benjidog. Thanks again, cheers from Tony in sunny Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Tony

See, I told you to keep on in there. Just keep the thread floating!

Regards

NigelC


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Tony,
Found the JEDMOOR in the old shoe-box[still loaded with piccies](Thumb)


----------



## firey (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi Tony,

There is a picture of the Exmoor in my gallery but it will probably be a later model than the one you sailed on.I to served my cadetship with Anchor line 1975-1979 and sailed on the Hazelmoor on my second trip, I can remember I spent part of the voyage in the pilots cabin and then got downgraded to the forward port side cabin in the engineers accomm complete with the steam winch right out side my window. I also shared my bunk with silverfish ( some kind of insects) However still a happy ship.
Cheers
Firey


----------



## Steve Gray (Jun 17, 2005)

I can remember the Kirriemoor being launched from JL Thompsons in Sunderland, I cant remember the year but I think she hit Corporation quay on the opposite bank.
Regards,
Steve.


----------



## tonypad (Aug 9, 2006)

*Moor Line*

Thanks for the futher comments on my request, in particulat thanks Ruud for the photo of the Jedmoor in the Moor Line colours, and also to Firey for the comments about life on the Hazelmoor ;as apprentices we occupied the accomodation on the port side of the boat deck, if my memory serves me there were three or four single cabins, a study and bathroom area, the passage way had windows that looked into the engine room, the engineers accomodation was on the starboard side. The older Exmoor had the apprentice accomodation abaft the funnel in its own deckhouse, no shelter in bad weather when going to the dining room or going on watch, still they were happy days, wouldn't have missed it for the world. Regards to all readers and writers, Tony


----------



## a.wallace (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello there,
This is my first attempt at a message here.Hope it works.
Hazelmoor was my first ship and I joined her Jan 1965.They were happy days.
What happened her?
Regards and best wishes,
a.wallace


----------



## vicbitter57 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Moor ships*

Hi People, My dad was in a Moor ship in WW2, he was a mate. This is the Innismoor with the "R". I can get some details (not much) on it as I have my Dads papers. I've been trying to track what convoys he was in. I'm in Australia so its a bit difficult, great site!.


----------



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

*Moor Line*

My first ship was the Hazelmoor, joined her as 5th Engineer in Birkenhead January 1957 and spent two years on her. Enjoyed ever moment(well nearly ever moment) 
Remember accommodation very well, those days Cadets accomm. was considered very good, lot of local tyneside cadets on board while I was there.
2nd Eng. was Dickie Tough, regretably now deceased, great guy, dispensation second but knew the ropes and I learned a lot from him. However when on the 4-8 watch with him he was the most miserable guy out of sleep I ever met.!!!
Went on to sail on Brockleymoor, Glenmoor, Exmoor, Kirremoor(new from Hawthorn Lesile) then Jedmoor, Linkmoor, ended up as 2nd Eng. Met up with some of the greatest guys you could hope for, still keep in touch with quite a few.
I left to get more experience with other main engines and ship types however remember my days with Moor Line with fond memories.


----------



## ayresa (Dec 27, 2008)

*moor line*

Any further progress on these photos?
I am trying to find a photo of the Kirriemoor the 1960 version, sold to Pakistan in 1965. I sailed on her in the early '60s as 3rd mate. She was built in 1960.
Many thanks
Michael Ayres 

There are 8 photos of Moor Line ships in the "Ex Merchant Seamans Pictorial Journal" collection as below. We hope to be able to make these available before too long.

Caxton
Cragmoor 
Eastmoor 
Hazelmoor 
Kelsomoor 
Kirriemoor 
Northmoor 
Orangemoor 

Brian[/QUOTE]


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Tony ...

I seem to remember there was a Runciman's Moor Line history published a few years ago, but I can't remember by whom or when. Have you seen that ? I can't find it on eBay or Abe Books, but I did find a couple of pics of HAZELMOOR (1953) on ebay, item Numbers : 220314585777 & 290276308905, both grey hull and black (Anchor line ?) funnel.

Good luck with your search.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## trucker (Oct 6, 2008)

*funnel*

on the hazelmoor,aug 1968 to feb.1969 runcimans.sure the funnel white with a blue R.we ran far east and oz. 7 month.[commie china].


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

\orangemoor. Northmoor. Hazelmoor. Exmoor. in photoship. White with R funnel.

Barney.


----------



## Old Janner (Mar 11, 2009)

Sailed in the Jedmoor 1961 did a short five month trip, which was short for Runcimans in those days. lovely ship Signed on in Manchester, good crew.
All the ports we loaded or discharged were slow jobs buckets and shovels, took six weeks to load Maize in East london due to the Rains.
Catering Boy on 15 pounds seven shillings and six pence per month, shilling an hour overtime.
We made good use of the Seamans Missions, on that money we had to, but some bloody good fun.


----------



## p.bassham (Apr 14, 2009)

*Exmoor*



firey said:


> Hi Tony,
> Hi Firey, sailed on the Exmoor as 2nd Cook and Baker from 23/04/76 to 25/01/77 Paid off in Bandar Shahpour Iran. Started the trip o.k. joined in Immingham went to Hamburg Bremmen Haven Rotterdam then to Cape town Port Elizabeth and Durban then on to Antwerp were i was given the chance to pay off but decided to do another trip were we were told that we would be loading Cement in Gdansk and Gdynia for world wide so took ther chance worst mistake i ever made as we went to Iran and dropped anchor for about 6 months, i was lucky as i got of there, the Officers had to stay on til the ship arrived back in the U.K.
> One thing about the trip it taughtb me to be a good Cook as we lived on rations that we purchased from the Iranians and what we could purchase off other ships that were at anchor there.
> do you happen to know anyone who sailed on her then? i do notb think they would forget the trip!!! cheers Peter Bassham.


----------



## coastercj (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello

Just signed up to the forum.

I may be high jacking this thread a bit but it's still sort of relevant.


My Granddad was a captain on vessels for Moorline during the 40's 50's and maybe 60's.

He captained vessels during the war in the merchant navy and then afterwards.

His Surname is *Coaster*


Is there anyway I can find out what vessels he was on? and if there are any pictures of the ships.

I could find out through the family but would take allot of digging!!!.

Just wondering if anyone knows something

Thanks

Chris


----------



## another sparks (Nov 23, 2009)

Sailed in the 1960 Kirriemoor on maiden voyage as 2nd Sparks (my first trip) ..

Canaries for bunkers .. Argentina for grain for far east (Went aground on the English Bank on approach to River Plate) .. Chartered to Gold Star .. mixed cargoes to Singapore, South Africa & West Africa .. then to Brazil for Grain for Korea .. Mixed cargo for similar trip and back to pay off in Immingham ..

Got loads of photos, but all on slide and haven't put them on the computer yet .. watch this space, but don't hold your breath


----------



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

I was on the maiden voyage of Kirriemoor as 3rd Engineer, sailed from Hawthorn Lesiles on the Tyne. Rutherford was C/E. Bradfield was Master, as a matter of interest I will be having a drink this weekend with Alan Little and George Redford both Junior Engs on that voyage. Small world


----------



## JHBurn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi,
I sailed on Link, Hazel, and Glen through the 60's. Photos of these ships can be found at University of Glasgow.


----------



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

Small world and hope you are well. I last saw you piloting the Arctic out of the tyne I was the Superintendent. Tom Bailey.


----------



## moggs (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi

This is all brilliant information and I'm here for a very specific reason... 

Does anyone have pictures of the ship Dunbarmoor - it sank in the North Atlantic in March 1917.

I'm particularly interested because the grandfather of a friend was one of the casualties and pictures - the higher quality the better - are of great interest to him.

Many thanks for help.

Richard


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry no photo.of DUNBARMOR but her his a sister ship JERSEYMOOR.

View attachment 30852


----------



## JHBurn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, sorry, I have no info or pictures on this ship.
If you haven't tried already, the University of Stratchlyde has some pictures of Moor Line ships and may have that one.


----------



## mariner201 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Exmoor*

Just joined the group so I don't know if you ever got a picture of Exmoor. I served in her in 1954-56 as an apprentice. The attached picture shows her in Greenwich Reach in June 56 after we returned from Rangoon with a cargo of rice and copra. I joined Innesmoor after this and left her in 1958. My merchant ship seagoing days ceased less than a year later!


----------



## jpearson (Apr 10, 2013)

ruud said:


> Ahoy Tony,
> Found the JEDMOOR in the old shoe-box[still loaded with piccies](Thumb)


 New on here but the photo of the Jedmoor brought back great memories for me,made an old seadog happy,Jake.


----------



## martinj887 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Exmoor*



tonypad said:


> Hello to all members who posted replies, thankyou very much for taking the time to provide the photos and the interesting range of comments, I had already seen the photos of the Hazelmoor, all of which are in her "after life livery". I will look forward to the photos mentioned by Benjidog. Thanks again, cheers from Tony in sunny Perth, Western Australia.


Hi 
Just come accross this site 
If you still want picture of exmoor then I have one.
My Father was captain in 1958 and I (then 3) was on the ship for a year.
I see you are in Perth, 2 of my own daughters now live there
Martin


----------



## Michael Wardell (Aug 21, 2010)

baileysan said:


> My first ship was the Hazelmoor, joined her as 5th Engineer in Birkenhead January 1957 and spent two years on her. Enjoyed ever moment(well nearly ever moment)
> Remember accommodation very well, those days Cadets accomm. was considered very good, lot of local tyneside cadets on board while I was there.
> 2nd Eng. was Dickie Tough, regretably now deceased, great guy, dispensation second but knew the ropes and I learned a lot from him. However when on the 4-8 watch with him he was the most miserable guy out of sleep I ever met.!!!
> Went on to sail on Brockleymoor, Glenmoor, Exmoor, Kirremoor(new from Hawthorn Lesile) then Jedmoor, Linkmoor, ended up as 2nd Eng. Met up with some of the greatest guys you could hope for, still keep in touch with quite a few.
> I left to get more experience with other main engines and ship types however remember my days with Moor Line with fond memories.


Did you come across my wife's father, Rob Hultgren? He was chief engineer on Exmoor and Cragmoor in the 1960s. He died several years ago.


----------



## martinj887 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi
You might find attached picture interesting
They currently hang in my hall
The only people I have recollection of are Capt Martin and MR Blackadder from the company offices


----------



## martinj887 (Oct 29, 2014)

Also this picture


----------



## Michael Wardell (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt response. Nice pictures.


----------



## IAN LOTHIAN (Oct 26, 2016)

I Sailed With Captain Coaster On Kirriemoor From October 1952 To The 3rd June 1953 .i Was An Apprentice.it Was My Last Trip Before Going For 2nd Mates Ticket.we Arrived In Thames The Night Before Coronation Day And Were Held In River Until It Was Over.we Paid Off In Surrey Commercial In The Middle Of The Night And Went Through All The Arches On Coronation Route By Taxi On Way To Kings Cross Station.a Day To Remember For Me.ian Lothian


----------



## IAN LOTHIAN (Oct 26, 2016)

*Former Moor Line Slave.*



IAN LOTHIAN said:


> I Sailed With Captain Coaster On Kirriemoor From October 1952 To The 3rd June 1953 .i Was An Apprentice.it Was My Last Trip Before Going For 2nd Mates Ticket.we Arrived In Thames The Night Before Coronation Day And Were Held In River Until It Was Over.we Paid Off In Surrey Commercial In The Middle Of The Night And Went Through All The Arches On Coronation Route By Taxi On Way To Kings Cross Station.a Day To Remember For Me.Ian Lothian


http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/images/smilies/pint1.gif


----------



## mariner201 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Small World*



IAN LOTHIAN said:


> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/images/smilies/pint1.gif


Are you the Ian L. Lothian who was Third Mate in the Innesmoor March 57 - June 58? I have pics of you, John Fisher with me sailing in Vizag Harbour! I was the senior apprentice and my time expired 11 months before we got back to UK. We returned to the same Surrey Docks where I had joined the Kirriemoor you had just left!


----------



## coastercj (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello Ian, I just want to say thanks for the reply. I was very excited to find out you were on the same ship. 

In fact this means that you were at sea with him when my dad was born at home in dec 1952! 

Can you tell me anything else????



IAN LOTHIAN said:


> IAN LOTHIAN said:
> 
> 
> > I Sailed With Captain Coaster On Kirriemoor From October 1952 To The 3rd June 1953 .i Was An Apprentice.it Was My Last Trip Before Going For 2nd Mates Ticket.we Arrived In Thames The Night Before Coronation Day And Were Held In River Until It Was Over.we Paid Off In Surrey Commercial In The Middle Of The Night And Went Through All The Arches On Coronation Route By Taxi On Way To Kings Cross Station.a Day To Remember For Me.Ian Lothian
> ...


----------

